# Homesteading Singles Thread-August



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Okay, you all, we're almost through the first day of August and no one's started the new monthly thread. So, once again, I will so that I can drool over all of the pics while I wait in limbo land.

I didn't get much done today, other than taking the boys to tour the middle school, feeding them, getting a few school clothes and taking care of the chickens.

I have two broody Lorps that are setting on 10 eggs and if they're fertile, they should start breaking out over the next couple of days. Mr. E just started getting frisky a month ago, so, time will tell(or if I had had time to candle them).

Mr E


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Terri, Mr. E is so handsome. I think he knows it too. LOL

Only things I've been up to are settling back into the working/back at my home routine. (it's good to be me again). Oh and staring at all the little green bean and pea shoots popping up in the garden and over 30 asparagus that got planted back before I went to the cabin last month.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

On top of work I got called for jury duty the next 6 weeks. Well really 5 now because I had to sit on a jury last week.

Well I got called again this week. A civil trial this time. The judge ask us if we had any reason we didn't feel we could give an impartial judgement on this trial. I raised my hand and the look the judge gave me would have killed me if it could've.

The defendant of this case was a guy that works where I get my vehicles serviced. I didn't want to be on a jury to decide their fate.

Last week was a criminal case. We had to decide unanimously and when we came out, we gave a guilty verdict the judge still ask us to raise our hands if we voted guilty. I thought that was silly because if it was unanimous he knew we all did. The defendant knew our names and what we looked like. That made me uncomfortable. Anyway he excused me today.

I think it would've been an interesting case but I was glad to leave.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't sex young silkies for the life of me, but one seems to be a rodeo clown as of yesterday so I'd say there's a rooster in the hen house. Anybody ever see silkie americauna mix on the internet? Pretty birds. That's the only thing I'd let come out of a white silkie rooster as I'm not interested in breeding silkies or crossing layers with silkies.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The potatoes fell over this week and are starting to brown. This season has really flown by!










The first of the cayenne peppers are ready










The bush beans have hit their peak. I picked enough for dinner for now but I'll be canning in the next couple days.










I brought in 60 garlic bulbs from my little 2'x10' patch this morning










Taking advantage of a beautiful Saturday to do some extra laundry.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not too much . it's either been too hot or too much rain to get a lot done. my son will be off on Natal Day Monday so we are going to try to put up poles and pull bird netting over the blueberries. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Cleaned the barn out today, after letting it go much too long. There's probably 6-7 pickup loads of manure piled up and drying. It smells pretty ripe just now. To get the cows and goats out of the way, we locked them in the new pasture next door where my brother/SIL built their house over the past year. They called about an hour ago to let me know that the last of the heifers had dropped her calf. All the "cousins" were busy checking out the new addition, and it had no trouble keeping up with the herd. Not sure, but I think it's a little bull.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Planning for everything I need to get done before Winter and what I want to do next Spring.

Going to school on line. Right now I am behind, haven't had a good semester. Last day Aug 11.

Monday, I am getting the stuff to draw blood on my nanny for CAE, CL and Johnes. Hopefully I can do it myself or con Ms Connie's son to hold her still. LOL


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm wondering how the heck I got myself into this logging camp cookhouse, 7days a week,15hours minimum --this ole granny needs a break! It's scorching hot for us up here, 80 feels like 100 when it's usually 50 & raining. The crew is on mandatory 'hoot-owl', breakfast for 25 by 2am means I'm working by 1am which means why go to bed. 

Oh, and I use the term "cookhouse" loosely. Here's the shipping container I've been trying to prepare 3 meals a day for 25 men from. That's the whole of my workspace besides the sinks where I took the photo from. There's no screen on the door and when it's hot the horseflys come out in droves so I have to keep it closed. That hood over the stove isn't even hooked up and the window you see is all there is. By the time dinner's ready at 6 cooky's about cooked too.










So on my last trip to town for supplies I brought building materials for my own private penthouse a 2-minute walk from camp. No roaring generator, restless loggers and stuffy bunkhouse. 










My view is so entertaining. The silver salmon just starting to run up the creek, all night long I hear them jumping & splashing, a family of sea otters comes by every evening for dinner, it's unusual not to see at least 2 deer grazing and the eagles are starting to gather for the upcoming feast. No bear sign yet and I'm hoping it stays that way 'cause I think I may be in the middle of their dinner table. No internet at the tent tho and I'm outta this cookhouse for today, so.... Nite nite, I'm off to the woods.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey there! I have one of those Magic Mesh Screens (as seen on tv!) that I haven't used....I'll send it to you if you send me a mailing address!!!

Mon


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

GC, how you are managing to cook for 25 in that cramped space is astonishing to me. You're a magician! Beautiful country, but I'm sorry you're suffering with such miserable high temperatures, made worse for the fact that you're not acclimated to them. I'm in awe!

Homesteading chores here have not abated entirely for not having planted a garden this year. Mowing is endless, pruning, weed-whipping, mucking out all continues as usual. My plums were crap this year, not sure why. Even ripened, they were sour and rather bitter. I'm hoping for better luck with apples and pears.

The wasps have all been murdered in their beds and I claim full responsibility. Go ahead; call the cops. See if I care. :hand:


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> Hey there! I have one of those Magic Mesh Screens (as seen on tv!) that I haven't used....I'll send it to you if you send me a mailing address!!!
> 
> Mon


Oh my gosh, Mon, that's just what I need - I'd be forever grateful .

Raeven, I think the last 15 years feeding 8 hungry grandsons all summer taught me a trick or two but I don't know how I'm doing it either, it takes 6 dozen eggs just to get thru breakfast. I guess I'll sleep come winter but every time I think my job is hard all I have to do is take one look at these poor boys when they come stumbling into camp at days end after 10 hours of hot sun, chainsaws, horseflies and mosquitos.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you rock grammascabin !!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Sounds like you're having a Summer to remember GC. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

GC your little hidey hole looks awesome. I love the view.

I had the day off yesterday.Cleaned out my closet and made even a bigger mess. Lol I so do not have the cleaning gene women are suppose to have.

I finally went outside where I am the happiest and picked a 5 gal bucket of crowder peas and a mess of green beans. Thank the good Lord for my little pea sheller. Got enough peas for about 4 messes.

I didn't get to mow the yard because of rain. That's going to cause me some trouble when I do get to mow in another week. It's just not dry enough to mow before I go to work. I won't be off again before Saturday and will have to sleep part of Saturday or try to stay up and suffer. 

My work schedule is getting more intense. I have to work 12 hr nights on Friday and 12 hr. days Sunday. It is about to cause me to cry uncle. I gave a notice last week but my boss wouldn't accept it. I hate to whine about it or be a quitter but enough is enough and life is to short for this crap.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

I've had a good weekend. I made my first batch of laundry soap, which I really like, so I've been washing everything. I trimmed the wisteria back off my clothes line in order to dry some of my laundry outside, especially the sheets. I'm going to fry some green tomatoes for supper. My plants haven't done great this year, I'm thinking that all the rain I've had has kept it too cool for the tomatoes. I really should go get some gas and mow the yard.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

went out this morning and got the blueberries covered. used alders for posts. only temporary but it will probably do the job. the birds were all around us. they hadn't touched any. the bushes are loaded but not quite ripe enough for them I guess .although I ate quite a few. covered some with fine black bird netting which the camera didn't pick up. then I discovered the orange net in the greenhouse. I still haven't been able to get around there with the ride-on as you can see. too wet. it's like a hayfield but is actually part of my lawn. 

took a couple pictures. the truck is what I gave him for his birthday which is in a few days. I got to thinking last month. I am in such good shape I might last many years. why make him wait until i'm dead . why not give him some of his money while i'm still around to see him enjoy it. so I did just that. last year I got JD to make him his knife. he had that with him today also. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's some of what I have been up too....
Trimming up my tree line and saving stays for my new cedar fence post and having the big cedars hauled to the sawmill for my new cedar planks for fencing.... took my grandsons to the rodeo and found a small snake!!!!!!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You've been busy, Fowler! Nice to see you back and posting.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Its getting too hot to work outside...LOL


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Garden is just a weeding and waiting game now. Have been busy doing some sewing and knitting of Christmas gifts and getting back into the work routine. By next week I'll be back to my usual schedule. 

Oh I did prioritize some medical bills--I made need an antacid the size of a handball now. LOL Can't imagine what it would have been like without insurance. But on the upside I'm feeling better than I have in over a year. Never realized how this was creeping up on me. 

This weekend I'm planning on hopefully building new planter boxes for the patio (found lots of old wood that my grandfather squirreled away in the basement that came from when phone booths were made of wood.) Hopefully it's still in good enough shape to use--it was intended for outdoor use in phone booths so I'm optimistic. 

Ordered a new garden tool--a Hooke n' Crooke Honeybee weeder (http://holdredgeenterprises.com/) My brother has one and I tried while visiting him upstate. They're on backorder now and I'm sorry I didn't steal his when he wasn't looking. LOL


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Love that sharp little truck there, Newfieannie!!


----------



## lonestarbugout (Jan 25, 2013)

Busy digging the foundation for the new house. Only working early morning or late evening because of the heat.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151683696672766.1073741828.616102765&type=1&l=7da2f46a86

I put up a few more pics at my facebook about my garden


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151772141777766.1073741836.616102765&type=1&l=36269ddd65

also took the dog walking up the river yesterday by my house, going again today! great way to get her in shape for backpacking! perfect dog river! not too swift/deep, enough parts so she has to swim.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

GC, love your by the water set up, and you get my complete admiration for being able to feed a hungry crew from that space lady! 

Newfie: Sweeet truck. Want to adopt me? I work hard and don't talk back much 

Fowler: That looks like a Pyr?? I miss my Pyrs.

Living vicariously through y'all, please keep posting your stuff 

My two good things:
My Pinata rose had 49 blooms at one time!
My land contract peeps made their payment this month unprompted!!

~ST


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Purging and packing...uugghhhh...I'd rather be doing what you all are!

I think I'm going to go pick up a horse trailer in a little bit. Not for horses, but to help take some things to the new house. I always seem to need to haul something and tired of not having a trailer to do it.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Ran out between rains today to feed and pick peas. Rain, garden and shorts equate to a gazillion mosquito bites. I hope I have my peas laid out good enough they don't mold before I get home from work tonight.
My chickens have laid down. I got 2 eggs last week and one so far this week. if I don't have anybody that wants them I have eggs running out of my ears. I have 3 or 4 people wanting them and I get 2 eggs. Makes me want to beat my head against a wall.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Too many people around here have chickens and sell eggs for me to do it, and I always have way too many. Good thing they like eggs, but I feel kind of morbid feeding them back to them.  And I get more chicks this year. :doh: Those darn fuzz balls are so irresistible!

Mr E wasn't up to snuff this go around, all the eggs were duds and I tossed them today. Maybe next time....

So, I went and got the trailer and 2 tires were starting to get a bit dry rotted, but the guy said he didn't think there'd be a problem. Ha! It don't work that way in my world.  One didn't go flat until we got back into town at least(7 miles from home).  So, now it's setting in town and I'll go and get tires for it in the morning. Before we even got 15 miles from the pick up, I heard a funny noise and pulled off. Here the bar had jarred loose and the gate was swung out and dragging on the road . Glad it was empty and thank heavens for duct tape!

Just got off the phone with my renters for the WV house. They're getting settled in and had to tell me some of the little problems that they've found and fixed.

The rest of the day should be pretty calm...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought a New Zealand buck, a New Zealand doe and a Californian doe. Both does are proven breeders and great mothers.
I am hoping the meat rabbit thing goes well...I have only had a few litters and these 3 rabbits will really increase the production!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

GrammasCabin I know your work is really hard, but that's something I would love to do, on my bucket list. Small kitchens rock, everything to hand as you boogie out the food. I have a couple friends who want to gold mine in Alaska(they are AK boyz), I'm on their short list of one to be their cook


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I started my new job on Monday and although a month or so of training has just begun it is already going well and I was able to dive in and help with an issue that's been plagueing them for a couple of weeks. They are super friendly too and made room for me at their normal lunch table right off the bat.

So you get a spiffied up for work pic in this update 










Happiness is a perfect, vine ripe, heirloom tomato.










I'll be harvesting my first eggplants in a couple more days, and they are just gorgeous too!










Sheepie is hanging out amongst the chili peppers this year.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Vigi - is that a rosa bianca eggplant? They are so delicious when young! Congrats on your office finery too 

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vigilant... I think you're ready for anything that comes your way.  Nice work!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Vig love that fabric your dress is. Did you make it?

Veggies look good too!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

elkhound said:


> you rock grammascabin !!


You got that right, buddy! Wanna' take bets on who the most appreciated person in camp is? Lol

Beautiful, beautiful pics, GrammasCabin!

Well done on the garden, Vigilant. A pot of fresh green beans and taters with a big hunk of fatback is just as good as any garden treat gets.

Good choice on the rabbits, Shanzone.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

ST...It's Listada de Gandia, but they must look pretty similar because I had someone else ask me that exact same question 

Tommy...Thanks! I didn't make this one but making my own skirts at least is a goal of mine. I've only done a couple so far.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Howdy folks!

You guys always impress me with how much you do, especially with what you have!!! All of you!

My computer has been on the blink for a while, and I didn't feel a need to get it serviced real soon? I can turn it off and on, check this site out, gunbroker, and email. That's bout as far as my want to goes with it. Finally took it to the vet, and they got it healed up a little without killing it.

We're still in a drought locally, but rains have hit all around us and the river has began to send some flood water down the canals. I've had a tolerable busy summer despite the drought. Actually a blessed summer thus far! Customer base continues to expand greatly, even now. Have some business decisions to make if we look forward to regular moisture years, again. Just hesitant to assume more debt again?

I've been scoring on more big bales of hay, despite prices being high for any of it. Some of them are unloadable on a truck or just trashy stuff they would rather burn. My fruit trees are mulched with 6-10' circles 8" deep of flaked straw in addition to mulch they already had. People are glad for me to haul it off, rather than burn it. Some bales will go into a compost pile, but even the trashy bales are welcome there!

Made a nice package deal on a 24' tri-axle trailer and a beretta that I like a lot as well, from a guy that was really needing some cash flow. I'd much rather have a 16' dump bed at close to the same price. lol! I made the mistake of telling my bro about it, and he said he needs both. I'll let him have the deal if he wants, especially since he's always been one to help me. He's got more frickin equipment and trailers than I would care to license, but I'm kind of a minimalist anyway.

XGF and I have talked. She has a hard time understanding how I can be happy alone, but she is starting to get a grasp on it! Ain't saying I'm perfect, cuz I realize the difference. I'd be happy in a cave, or even happier in a cave with electricity!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I was dared to learn Flash so I went looking for a program that wasn't $700 and found one that has a steep learning curve--tutorials stink and it seems few use this $70 Dutch sub. 4 days in and I'm getting there. Meanwhile the banana is doing great--Jack's son or daughter has taken over watching for flies but only on "leaf opening days". That baby is about 1" long--Jack is 2". .
View attachment 13570

Nothing else edible in FL seems happy. Okay, I did plant quite wrongly about 60 lemons seeds from grocery fruit and now have 45 lemon tree plants that giggle at me when I stare them down in disgust. Picture is from 2 weeks ago--the gardenia is still quite happy and the 2 pots are totally green now. What a joke! Like I have 10 years left to wait until I pick lemons....
View attachment 13571


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just got back from the country. did quite a bit of work today. first we had to put a new battery in the mower.(I think i'm due for a new mower though. no shame for that one) my son helped to take up all the brush and hay that was laying around while I picked the blueberries. still plenty left there and lots that are not ripe yet. I only got a bowl full today because I had so much to do. still trying to work my way around the field. don't expect to get it all mowed this year. it's still wet. I wasn't back here long before I had some of those delicious bb with real cream. didn't have to worry about anything sprayed on them either. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

ooooo look at all the linens and lace! Love that pic


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I bought a new toy today. It's a little rough but I will clean and paint it.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

It stormed here yesterday, so I did some house work. Today, just one shower, but the grass never dried out, so I wasn't able to mow. Got some laundry done, got tomorrow's supper in the crockpot. Hung out with the cats, did some online research for a friend that is going into alcohol fuel distilling. Hung out with the cats some more. Pretty much a lazy weekend. Here's what Katie did:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

tambo said:


> I bought a new toy today. It's a little rough but I will clean and paint it.


Is it raining that much there that you need really big wooden shoes? If so, only 1 will not suffice even if it's painted up real purty. (Honestly, the picture is very small and kinda looks like a boat but....)


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Went bou hunting. The herds are 30-45 miles west still due to the warm summer. Lake was rough..... really rough. Fire to the west may effect the migration. No fishing .... too rough. Blueberries are ready.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Put in a 66'x18' shed on the back of the hay barn this weekend. It still needs about a days worth of finishing touches, but at least the roof is in place. I'd like to put siding on the long wall, but that can wait until the Fall/Winter. It's gotten very warm here, and I added several shades of red to my Georgia neck during the three days we labored in the full Sun.

Nice looking kayak/boat Tambo. Have fun in the water!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's definitely not a Kayak RW. i'm looking out the window at a Kayak right now. that's a Punt or that's what father called it. usually for one person . I suppose you could squeeze 2 in. dad would use it for jigging squid and whatnot. I have one behind the barn but it's in bad shape. we made ours . course we made whatever we could in those years. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Most of my lettuces are still alive, but I have to water them twice a day in order to keep them that way. I fear the box will self-destruct before I get lettuce of edible sizes  Might try roadside abandoned dresser drawers instead next time, for a little more longevity.

Spent a lot of time at my Mom's this weekend as she is injured and needed help with weeding, transplanting and housework. Also did computer repair work for them and earned a little Tablet. So, yet another gadget to learn. I was happy mastering a smartphone.

Been studying Socionics, MBTI typology, Enneagrams and other such brain science related topics and reading a new trove of Clive Cussler books lent to me by a friend.

Not a darn thing homesteady around my own place; but then, it's not a homestead, it's a microscopic box in a tropical oven at the moment 

Vigilant, thanks for clearing that up. I have some seeds for those in my seed box. Of course, they may all be non-germinating by the time I get ground to plant on again (pouts) Ah well.

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> that's definitely not a Kayak RW. i'm looking out the window at a Kayak right now. that's a Punt or that's what father called it. usually for one person . I suppose you could squeeze 2 in. dad would use it for jigging squid and whatnot. I have one behind the barn but it's in bad shape. we made ours . course we made whatever we could in those years. ~Georgia.


Not sure exactly what Tambo bought Georgia, but it's interesting. When I went punting on the Avon in Christchurch, the craft didn't look anything like Tambo's rig.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It doesn't have any name or brand on it. It reminds me more of a pirogue or a poke boat used for duck hunting. I've never heard of a Punt. I've never heard of a poke boat either until a friend told me that's what it looked like to her. I'm still thinking about getting a kayak to fish from. I may use this one for deer hunting. $50 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

tambo said:


> It doesn't have any name or brand on it. It reminds me more of a pirogue or a poke boat used for duck hunting. I've never heard of a Punt. I've never heard of a poke boat either until a friend told me that's what it looked like to her. I'm still thinking about getting a kayak to fish from. I may use this one for deer hunting. $50 I couldn't pass it up.


Put a 40 HP engine on it, light your hair on fire and tear the lake up!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

And take pics when you do it! :grin:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Stupid raccoons. They could have at least waited until the melons were ripe! 

I got tomatos and cucumbers and okra today, though this year the raccoons might not leave me any melons at all!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Everything in here is so GREEN! I miss green 

Vigilant, dang, you get to wear opened toed shoes to work? LOL We have some weird policy we can only do that on Fridays. Lucky! Congrats on the new workplace and the acceptance you are enjoying, it's nice to find at a job.

I just realized something. If I am going to homestead down here I'm going to have to bury the water lines deeper or something. My cold water out of the tap is over 100 degrees. No wonder I have been having laundry issues! I'm going to have to start putting ice in the washing machine or something.

Do they have inline water chillers? Is that a sort of thing?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Rabbits are decimating my beans and peas. Tomatoes are just starting to ripen--can't wait.

Not much else has been going on other than work, work and more work. I've had a fair amount of freelance work in addition to the day job (which is sometimes an afternoon into night job). Have to start studying in earnest for that the national certification exam (right now it's the only way I'm going to increase my pay until my anniversary date).

I haven't been online much--too much work altering my clothes to accommodate the weight loss after surgery (and I've been able to keep it off!!!!!) and knitting on the Christmas presents I started while I was recuperating. Can't knit and type at the same time. LOL


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

My tomatoes have yet to bloom (out of 14 plants, I have 5 left--not sure what killed them). Eggplant is flowering and I have a baby butternut squash but the cukes, peppers and zukes are iffy. FL is a weird place to garden. Yup.

But apparently I can grow lemons! Those 4 or 5 little weeds in the pots are jalapenos planted at the same time. 
View attachment 13668


And I'm not doing bad with tree frogs. Sadly I don't think those little legs would make much of a meal.
View attachment 13669


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

This weeks project was finding and hanging a new smart tv so I can watch Netflix and hulu in the gym. Now that I'm stuck in a cube all day again, I'll have to spend more time in here  










Harvests are ramping up, this one includes my first eggplant.










The grapes are starting to color up 










Okra is finally on the way










And to close, just admiring some bolting basil


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I pulled the green bean plants up today. I picked a basket of beans from them.


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd love to be able to have lemon trees laughing at me! No way they's have a ghost of a chance overwintering here.



katydidagain said:


> I was dared to learn Flash so I went looking for a program that wasn't $700 and found one that has a steep learning curve--tutorials stink and it seems few use this $70 Dutch sub. 4 days in and I'm getting there. Meanwhile the banana is doing great--Jack's son or daughter has taken over watching for flies but only on "leaf opening days". That baby is about 1" long--Jack is 2". .
> View attachment 13570
> 
> Nothing else edible in FL seems happy. Okay, I did plant quite wrongly about 60 lemons seeds from grocery fruit and now have 45 lemon tree plants that giggle at me when I stare them down in disgust. Picture is from 2 weeks ago--the gardenia is still quite happy and the 2 pots are totally green now. What a joke! Like I have 10 years left to wait until I pick lemons....
> View attachment 13571


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Jenstc2003 said:


> I'd love to be able to have lemon trees laughing at me! No way they's have a ghost of a chance overwintering here.


I grew a tiny bitter fruit orange in MD that wintered inside and produced quite well; with care citrus can be grown just about anywhere. I'm seeking citrus cuttings with many nodes to root; if i find them and they work, I'll probably offer them on the barter board. Seedlings are nice but not very productive very quickly.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Green peppers only success here, but out westerly past Bridgewater, Va my daughter's garden is producing wildly - tons of green beans, tomatoes and the best cherry tomatoes I have ever eaten. Banana peppers the best. Busy freezing and canning. Too too too much advice for my fixing my car or buying another one. Alone, is much less confusing I am learning. The kids all want me to buy what they would want. No way. Cold here tonite ! Maybe 58 degrees - story of our "summer" that was....


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

The silliest things come up on a farm.

A couple of weeks ago, I noticed a disturbing-looking wet spot across from my pump house. Now, our weather has been bone dry for awhile, so no reason for a wet spot to appear out of nowhere, seeping down the driveway. Broken pipe, yeah? I was busy and had company coming to stay, didn't want to dig the dang thing up in case she blew a geyser and no help to fix it if it was bad. So... called my water folks, set up an appointment for yesterday and hoped for the best. I lucked out for a change -- no problems while company stayed despite heavy water usage (teenage girls and their showers!).

Finally, yesterday we began to dig. And dig. Water was pouring out of a CONDUIT pipe for electrical wires. Ok, that's weird. I have an old map of where the water lines on the property run -- or so I thought. That erroneous map really messed us up. 

In the end, we just kept following where the water appeared to be seeping from and finally found a water pipe where there wasn't supposed to be one. And can you imagine what had caused the problem? I would never have guessed. It was a 45-degree elbow joint in the water line that HAD NEVER BEEN GLUED FROM 28 YEARS AGO, when the original house was built. How it never caused problems before now, I have no idea.

Still, lucky.  Updated my map, too.

No garden this year, but I still got the canning bug. Raspberry jam and dilled green beans so far. Was fun teaching a youngster the basics of canning. I'll pick up a few bushels of tomatoes in the next couple weeks and get those put up, too. From the farm, I'm waiting for blackberries to ripen so I can freeze them, pears for fresh and apples for canning and to make into pie filling.

Firewood is in for the winter, still looking for hay... the hay farmers here have had a time of it. Rain has come at exactly the wrong times, so good hay is scarce so far this year. I have enough to get me through till next year if need be, so that's ok. Pigs go to slaughter in a couple of months.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Raspberries are done until September. I still have enough in the freezer to make cobblers to trade for salmon. We'll make jam later and still have enough to eat berries through the winter. Blackberries are not ready yet.

This warm light rain every couple of days popped the chantrelles up early. We 3 Blondes in a Jam are cutting every evening until dark and bringing in about 5 pounds a night. We're going again this evening.

As much as we miss our dear friend PrairieMan, we are enjoying the inheritance he left us, his private forage areas. I had no idea of the bounties until he was no longer here competing for food. He let me believe my competition was the wildlife of the furry kind.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

So last night, knowing that my Cocoa contact was driving to Melbourne today, I went on CL to search for banana pups/plants. I'd be glad to pay up to $6 locally or maybe even $8 for named varieties but nobody has a clue what they're growing. (And some of those morons think $20 for a 4" sucker is fair--let them find another sucker.)

I found a guy "selling" some named types--1' to 10'--$5 if he digs--Free if you do. It was just a bit south of contact's destination but I forwarded the information. Contact calls his friend with a truck after verifying availability and they take off around noon today--with shovels. 

Offering was:

Apple (Manzano) -= LOTS!
Datil LaLima (VERY RARE!!)
Dwarf NamWa
Orinico
Dwarf Red (Collectable)
Tall NamWa
Praying Hands (Collectable)
Raja Puri
Gold Finger (Limited)

I don't think I got 1 of each but I have probably at least 9 or more all together and will know in an hour or so. (Phone conversation was "breaky" but I'm pretty certain I got cussed out for them having to be in the hot sun in a yard where no air moved but the fire ants were very active.)

Looking forward to raising some decent frogs' legs now.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

My contact is keeping MY plants and that's that. Hope they all die quickly.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

katydidagain said:


> My contact is keeping MY plants and that's that. Hope they all die quickly.


Maybe God wants you to make little spring-loaded frog peg-legs before he sends you more banana plants....

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Cleaning up my patio area today, I was pulling grass and my hand banged against a concrete block. Index finger, that first knuckle there by the hand is light purple and swollen. Jeez!

Then, I was moving the fake pond, rolling it because its heavy and it rolled back and hit my big toe head on. The nail is a nice dusky purple, the end of the toe has some strange feelings and is hyper-sensitive. Thankfully, it's not broken, but it is VERY uncomfortable to wear a shoe.

I quit before anything ELSE happened! :lookout:

Cheaning up the yard is dangerous! I'll be taking the next 3-4 weeks off!

Mon


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm cringing for yas, frogmammy... ouch!! And yes, sometimes it pays to just... take a hint.


----------



## Rustic Femme (Aug 8, 2011)

August has been an unusually productive and strange month. I find myself alone again for the first time in many years. but I've been keeping busy to help me get through the dramatic change.

So far, I've:



Cleaned the house from top-to-bottom, which it was in dire need of for longer than I care to mention.
Went to a reading by a bunch of local writers
Made my first dress (from a lovely blue pattern of constellations)
Fixed a practically new sewing machine that my friend gave me because it was 'broke' and she had bought a new one (after checking all the obvious things, I opened it up and saw that the belt had slip off. It wasn't even damaged. Pulled it back on, and voila - fixed!)
Started planning raised beds for the yard which I hope to build and setup before late fall
Got a ton of free wood on Craigslist to build the raised beds, as well as for a compost bin which I will be working on this week
Bought a used circular saw from a local woman to help with the work.
Started drawing up plans for a root cellar in the basement.
Started playing guitar again - I haven't picked it up in a couple of years.
Of course the other regular business continued - day job, preparing meals, and so on.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like you're a busy one, Rustic Femme. Welcome from a fellow female Oregonian... there are a few of us about.


----------



## Rustic Femme (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Raevan, indeed I have been. But it's been good for my 'soul' I think as I learn new skills and learn to survive more on my own, thereby relying less on others.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

This week I had to do some heavy pruning of zucchini and tomatoes to keep the paths clear. Everything's gotten so big!










But the big excitement was spending the weekend at the lake and fishing on the wisconsin river.










I finally learned to fillet and did 3 nice sized crappie up for our family lunch.










And brought a pair of walleye back for the freezer...this guy was a 20 incher and had enough meat to make up maybe 5-6 meals for me? We'll see!










I live very close to lake michigan and there are lots of other good fishing spots near home. Plus I can get away every few weeks to the cabin for fishing on the river which leads to our states biggest inland lake....so this will be a great source of additional food for me.


----------



## Rustic Femme (Aug 8, 2011)

Lovely photos!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice additions to the pantry Vigilant.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Sent five calves to the auction yesterday, which was a little earlier than I wanted. One of the young heifers started getting frisky at a little over six months old, so rather than try to separate her out we just corralled the whole lot. The Moms are finally calming down, and even the bull was bellowing all day yesterday. If I thought I could have gotten another bull as friendly and productive as the one I have, I would have kept the little heifers and sold him. You have to keep reminding yourself, it's a business/farm, not a petting zoo.

Finally got around to making some pepper sauce yesterday during one of the many periods of rain. I've washed the remaining peppers, and I'll start drying them later today to make crushed red pepper.

We need some dry weather, for many reasons but especially for hay making. There hasn't been a sunny, dry day in the last 8-9 days, which is very strange for August.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Mom made it through her knee surgery well so far. I'll be swooping up a grandson and heading over to Mom's to do the housework and some garden upkeep this weekend. I suspect I'll need a weekend to recover from my weekend between the grandson and my Mom...lol!

Katydid, my lettuces are STILL alive  Not growing a whole lot, but still living!

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

If your lettuces mature without bolting, be sure to let us <chortle!> know what type they are -- because I've never had spinach or lettuce mature without bolting if the temps are much beyond 85F. And it only takes one day of such temps to make it happen. 

Hope things go well with your mom and your grandson!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Pickle-Palooza starts tomorrow morning. just got done cleaning Dad's kitchen (I like using the gas stove over my electric one for canning). Everything is all set up (except for bringing the jars up from the basement). Going to make my mom's Bread & Butter recipe and some kosher dills. Maybe some pickled peppers and sweet pickle relish. Not sure if I'll get to all of them though and I'm working Sunday through Thursday. Yeah I have a 4 day holiday!!!!! Going to the cabin!!!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like you've got a full but very rewarding day ahead, Leslie. Canning is always so tedious while you're doing it... but the year-round satisfaction of being able to pull the fruits of your labors from the shelf is worth it in every way.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I was thinking of adding strawberry jam to the "to make" list, but I think that might be pushing it a wee bit. LOL


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, perhaps.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Pickle-palooza is done! Not as much as I thought it would be but the final tally is 7 pints kosher dill spears, 7 pints bread & butter pickles and 8 half pints sweet pickle relish. The pickle relish was all the cut ends plus 2 full cukes that I couldn't fit in the spears recipe--nice and frugal. My Alsatian ancestors would be proud.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not much going on here. my son is using his truck I gave him to help me take away a bunch of garbage. he was already packing it on when I got there this morning. 2nd pic. he is pulling a mesh over it. nothing will be accepted without it. I took a run to the waste management plant with him just to see how the truck worked. after that I picked some more blueberries(the nets we put on really worked). then I cut a few trees out of the pathways. did a bunch more mowing. came into the city and did the mowing in here. same ole same ole. I should eat soon I guess, only had a bowl of blueberries yet. too busy! ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Leslie, your pickles look fantastic!! I'll have to figure out something to trade... but I can't think of anything I'd make that you wouldn't make better, so maybe I'll just have to bribe you. 

Georgia, your place looks great! I made quite a few runs to the tip earlier this year, too. That work is never done, it seems.  I have an old burn barrel that is slowly melting into the landscape... I'm going to have to tackle its removal soon. Not relishing that task.

I forgot about taking some pics recently -- last month, I think -- when I was driving home from dinner with friends. This lake is 15 minutes from my home, and the full moon rising over the landscape was too tempting to pass by. Not strictly homesteading-related, but maybe you'll forgive my taking liberties. I didn't want to start a new thread just for this. The photo is not great, but you get the idea. It was so beautiful in real life! I wanted to scoot around the lake to a more picturesque vantage point, but I knew if I tried, my light would go and I'd miss the whole thing.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It's a beautiful picture Raeven.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, tambo. The landscape just grabbed ahold of me in the moment.


----------



## DUlrich (Dec 31, 2008)

Made some new slacks for work this weekend. The store-bought dockers I had were pretty well worn out. First real sewing project in a long time, so I was pretty slow and had to ask my mom's expert advice a few times, but I'm pleased with how they came out, and not having to rely on the the store carrying slacks in the waist/inseam/color/fabric weight combo I prefer. Already have dark brown fabric to do it all again, hopefully faster start-to-finish next time...
View attachment 14136


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Those are EXCELLENT slacks!

At my place it has become hectic and so I have fallen behind: the cabbage worms have pretty well skeletonized the broccoli, the kale, the cabbage, and the chard. This morning I watered and fertilized and sprinkled the cabbage family plants with my organic cabbage worm killer. It is like BT but it uses different bacteria that is said to last longer: it has worked well for me this year until I fell behind in applying it!

I might pick green beans later, but possibly not as it is supposed to be very hot today. On hot days I prefer to be inside after the morning cool air is gone.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Reavon, that looks like the Blue Moon that occurred recently. Tomorrow night mars is going to be super bright and it will look like there are two moons.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

The ever time consuming pear and apple harvest has begun. Gonna make some pies and breads and whatever then can and toss the scraps to rabbits/chickens. My hands ought to be orange by the end of the day as I always manage to cut the gloves with peeler or paring knife. A new huge old woodchuck has run under my shed into the den I easily removed a sow and 4 little monsters from in June. It has no interest in apples in the live trap as there's too much better out there now.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It's coming here soon, too, doodle. If the deer leave me any, that is. :Bawling:

CB... it wasn't the blue moon, which was on June 21st and which occasion I have reason to recall. The photograph was taken in July. But it was such a gorgeous moon, I can see how you would have thought it was the blue one! 

Thanks for the heads-up about Mars. I am a girl who walks around at night looking almost constantly up... if I was a chicken, I'd have drowned years ago.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey that's a turkey joke. I remember watching Johnny bravo walk up to a group of turkeys saying "Hey what you guys looking at?" Then he looks up stares and starts drowning with them.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, you're right!! I figured any stupid poultry would do, but I've never seen a chicken drown that way, come to think of it... I have a new flock of wild turkeys hanging around in my pasture of late that I'd happily watch do it this fall.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dug 4 bushels of taters and planted more greens than i can possibly eat ...turnips,kale,mustard and spinach.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Peeling, chopping, and creating while listening to the local oldies channel mostly 70s music.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Everythings looking pretty awesome.










Grape jelly will be on the to-do list soon.










Quick snackie for me and the bunnies










Fish dig pink 










My pudginess with one of the crappies I got. There will be more fish pics to come, I've got a couple more trips planned next month, plus an overnight hike down the ice age trail.










And finally...I took my mom to the range for her birthday shooties  And found out that the range across town has ladies night on tuesdays so it was a freebie besides. This is practicing with my carry.


----------



## Rustic Femme (Aug 8, 2011)

That tackle box is awesome.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Getting fall garden ready, working on house and enjoying a cup of coffee sitting outside right now..


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

We got our first silkie egg today! it looks like a medium light brown egg to me. The leghorns have been laying small to medium white eggs for a week. Yesterday mowed 1/4 acre of my weed lawn that I let go to seed on purpose into a row and raked it into a basket for the chickens and rabbits. I have a grass catcher attachment for the tractor, but don't like the effort to put it on and off and how the grass compacts and it makes more sense to mulch grass back into the "lawn" for nutrients. Thinking about it that grass catcher is probably all chewed up by mice from 14 years of sitting in a corner of the shed. The leghorns are quick to start kicking through the greens and eating, but the brown layers just look at me like where's the meat? You didn't catch that woodchuck yet? I tossed them in last years saved seeds from pumpkin, squash and melon looking forward to this years saved seeds. They don't really eat them until they start to sprout. Aside from that they're getting a lot of peels and cores from fruits and vegetables and layer feed.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyhow got quite a few baskets of assorted seeds/greens for the animals in exchange for letting my yard look rather unkept.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Just ordered some produce to be delivered next Saturday... It comes from where I grew up and they drive it over every Saturday to my side of the mountain. For traveling 4 hours I think the prices are very fair.
40 pounds of canning tomatos for $ 24.00
50 ears of corn for $10.00
20 pounds Gravenstein Apples for $ 14.00
20 pounds of peaches for $ 18.00
21 green peppers at 3 for $1.00
I will be a busy gal next days off Tuesday and Wednesday.... He's calling back tonight and I will inquire what else is coming on.... I'm excited. He's going to drop them off at my work too.... He drives over in a big truck and is sold out within 2 hours. He will deliver here first (I'm 20 miles before where he sets up). 

Sure glad I am almost finished with my front porch to artic porch project. Will show pictures next week.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Clever doodle!! I always admire your resourcefulness! 

Echoes, it's time in our little corner of the world, isn't it? I'll do tomatoes next week, and time to start picking blackberries. Corn is SO cheap right now... I think I'll grab a bunch to process, too. Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Pickle-Palooza Part Deux is done! More Bread & Butters and pickled Italian Peppers.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! 

(The pickles and peppers look good, too.)


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks. I think I'm done doing any canning except for the strawberry jam. But who knows, if I can get a deal on tomatoes I may make sauce or a deal on apples and I'll do apple pie filling and applesauce.

I started the closet/cupboard cleanout that I threatened to do this weekend last night. Started with the armoire and thew away a huge bag of clothes that weren't fit for donation. Earlier it was the bathroom vanity. Does anyone know if Witch Hazel goes "bad?" In a little while I'm gonna clean out the cupboard that contains the graham crackers and Nutella. LOL


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't think witch hazel goes bad.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Raeven said:


> I don't think witch hazel goes bad.


If it does, it's only for a spell...

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<groan....> Good bad one, ST.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

This weeks focus is my first backpacking and camping adventure! I got my gear a while ago but I never got a chance to use any of it since I didn't end up finding people to go with...so I'm going it alone! Tested everything out in my little backyard jungle already.










And got my pack put together and started doing my daily walks with it. At 26 pounds it wasn't not as bad as I was worried it would be.










So if I don't check in next week, it's because I was eaten by a bear


----------



## Rustic Femme (Aug 8, 2011)

vigilant20 said:


> This weeks focus is my first backpacking and camping adventure! I got my gear a while ago but I never got a chance to use any of it since I didn't end up finding people to go with...so I'm going it alone! Tested everything out in my little backyard jungle already.


I have had the same problem this year - no one to go camping with. I've been considering whether I'm brave enough to go it alone. Though here in Oregon, I'm more worried about crazy people than bears! :teehee:

I hope you have an excellent trip!


----------

